# Matagorda bay 3/2 may b solo



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey wanted to see if anyone might b interested n fishing matty tomorrow morning drift wade whatever ur preference looking to b there around 7-730, i am not a professional this will b a fishing trip no gaurantee to catch unless u got the magical honey hole.


----------



## Nick_dP (May 25, 2017)

U catchin em? said:


> Hey wanted to see if anyone might b interested n fishing matty tomorrow morning drift wade whatever ur preference looking to b there around 7-730, i am not a professional this will b a fishing trip no gaurantee to catch unless u got the magical honey hole.


Iâ€™ll be staying in Palacios 3/10 if your looking to go out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gordo (Jun 27, 2005)

Dang, just saw this!
Day late, blah blah .

Hope u have an awesome trip


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been trying to get to Matty for quite some time now. Fishing Show is over now. Let me know the next time you are heading out


----------

